# Question about Propress for pex



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Will the propress used for pex work with the 1/2 and up jaws?


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

Not sure what you mean exactly, but I have separate jaws for Pex rings. Mine is a rothenberger. But I think it uses the same as ridgid as far as jaws go.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

On further investigation it seems that the guy has a reg and a compact he is selling. From what I can find out the compact has different jaws up to 1 1/4.


----------



## Flyguy199 (Sep 20, 2011)

If I understand your question correctly...yes, the propress tool can be used with pex also but you would need different jaws.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

My guy didn't know the model, just that it was for pex. I wasn't sure if the compact used the same jaws as the regular. It turns out no, but I can still find the jaws for it on e-bay pretty easily.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

My compact propress has different jaws for viega pex and then other jaws for crimp ring pex so you have to be careful on what jaws you buy.


----------

